# Creepy Uncle Joe - I'm not buying her statement



## GURPS

The photographs taken during the swearing-in of then-Defense Secretary Ash Carter in 2015 that showed Vice President Joe Biden standing behind the ex-cabinet member's wife with two hands on her shoulders and-- at times-- his nose nuzzled against her hair, were misleading and "extracted from what was a longer moment between close friends," Stephanie Carter said in a post on Medium.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/wife-of-former-defense-secretary-calls-photo-with-biden-misleading


----------



## SamSpade

She could be right - but it doesn't change the fact that he's been doing this creepy think for years.
I find it strange that it's becoming news NOW, during campaign season. 

And I mean - NEWS, now - it's been happening a long time, but didn't get a lot of press.


----------



## glhs837

Yeah, the numbers of pictures with his nose jammed into some woman hair is a bit... I mean a lot creepy. Pretty sure you wont find that sort of image of other politicians?


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> She could be right - but it doesn't change the fact that he's been doing this creepy think for years.







Sanders Campaign


----------



## awpitt

glhs837 said:


> Yeah, the numbers of pictures with his nose jammed into some woman hair is a bit... I mean a lot creepy. Pretty sure you wont find that sort of image of other politicians?



At least he wasn't grabbing her in the p*ssy like someone else we know.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

awpitt said:


> At least he wasn't grabbing her in the p*ssy like someone else we know.


^This.

We're beyond caring what a Presidential nominee does in their personal life. Let's not start acting like this sort of crap matters.


----------



## Monello

SamSpade said:


> it's been happening a long time, but didn't get a lot of press.



D'ja hear bout them high school kids drinking beer and making fart jokes?  The confirmation hearing sounded more like a high school reunion.


----------



## glhs837

awpitt said:


> At least he wasn't grabbing her in the p*ssy like someone else we know.



Which we don't know ever actually happened beyond him saying he could. Whereas this is documented. 



Chris0nllyn said:


> ^This.
> 
> We're beyond caring what a Presidential nominee does* in their personal life.* Let's not start acting like this sort of crap matters.



Well, if what happens in stage during political events is considered his personal life, maybe I misunderstand where that line is drawn. He wants to hire/borrow/find ladies to let him do what he wants, more power to him. That's personal life. Handling people in a manner they do not want to be handled and assuming that doing it publicly gets you a pass, that's a bit different.


----------



## This_person

awpitt said:


> At least he wasn't grabbing her in the p*ssy like someone else we know.


At least that was reported as being done with the woman's permission (the rest of the phrase, generally omitted, was "...and they let you.").

And, at least that was for people who are not minors.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

glhs837 said:


> Well, if what happens in stage during political events is considered his personal life, maybe I misunderstand where that line is drawn. He wants to hire/borrow/find ladies to let him do what he wants, more power to him. That's personal life. Handling people in a manner they do not want to be handled and assuming that doing it publicly gets you a pass, that's a bit different.



Biden's a ****ing creep, I get it. 

But let's not act like we care about these sort of qualities anymore.


----------



## GURPS

awpitt said:


> At least he wasn't grabbing her in the p*ssy like someone else we know.




*Be Specific WHICH Woman did Trump 'Grab by the Pussy ?*


----------



## black dog

awpitt said:


> At least he wasn't grabbing her in the p*ssy like someone else we know.


Whose pussy did he grab?


----------



## awpitt

GURPS said:


> *Be Specific WHICH Woman did Trump 'Grab by the Pussy ?*





black dog said:


> Whose pussy did he grab?



He never said.  But he did talk from experience, "I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful—I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab 'em by the pussy. You can do anything."


----------



## GURPS

Well there ya go vs the doz of photos of Biden handling women


----------



## Clem72

awpitt said:


> He never said.  But he did talk from experience, "I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful—I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab 'em by the pussy. You can do anything."



English may not be your first language so we can cut you some slack.  This quote indicates that he has kissed them, then asserts that you "could" grab 'em by the pussy. Not that he did.  And from the overall tone of the statement, that part sounds like an exaggeration for emphasis.


----------



## GURPS

HUGE difference to Uncle JOE touching women without asking and Gold Diggers throwing themselves at sports stars, band members,, rich and powerful CEOs


----------



## Midnightrider

GURPS said:


> HUGE difference to Uncle JOE touching women without asking and Gold Diggers throwing themselves at sports stars, band members,, rich and powerful CEOs


 only to a partisan hack


----------



## AnthonyJames

Midnightrider said:


> only to a partisan hack...


...is pedophilia something to laugh about when a sitting vice president does it.


----------



## Midnightrider

AnthonyJames said:


> ...is pedophilia something to laugh about when a sitting vice president does it.


only to a partisan hack

which VP are you accusing?


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> only to a partisan hack




So consent means nothing to you? Letting women be in charge of their bodies?


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> So consent means nothing to you? Letting women be in charge of their bodies?


if you mean consent like when you 'grab em by the pussy'?


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> if you mean consent like when you 'grab em by the pussy'?




Which, as noted, nobody has ever accused him of? Talk is cheap, actions less so. But in any case, are you on record as two wrongs make a right? What Trump did or did not do does not excuse Joes actions.


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> Which, as noted, nobody has ever accused him of? Talk is cheap, actions less so. But in any case, are you on record as two wrongs make a right? What Trump did or did not do does not excuse Joes actions.


there have been several accusations of rape if you want to talk about what he is accused of......

i never excused Biden. In fact i said only a partisan hack would see the difference


----------



## GURPS

YOU of course being Forum Expert Partisan Hack


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> there have been several accusations of rape if you want to talk about what he is accused of......
> 
> i never excused Biden. In fact i said only a partisan hack would see the difference




But nothing credible, IIRC. Has anyone come forward and said "DJT grabbed my p%^&y"?


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> But nothing credible, IIRC. Has anyone come forward and said "DJT grabbed my p%^&y"?


 


Do you doubt DJT's word?


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> Do you doubt DJT's word?



Look, I'm not a fan of the guy, he's boorish and too easily distracted and prone to jump into the mud. Do I think he's raped women? Nah. Do I think women have jumped into bed with him and regretted it? Yep. But regret isn't rape. And letting a man grab your junk because you think he will buy you things isn't rape either.


----------



## TCROW

Sounds like the Dems are leaking these stories because they don't want him running in 2020.


----------



## Hijinx

TCROW said:


> Sounds like the Dems are leaking these stories because they don't want him running in 2020.


I think you may have a point. Maybe he is getting "Bernied."


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> Do you doubt DJT's word?


Do you suddenly believe him?


----------



## GURPS

TCROW said:


> Sounds like the Dems are leaking these stories




ah duh ....


----------



## Midnightrider

glhs837 said:


> Look, I'm not a fan of the guy, he's boorish and too easily distracted and prone to jump into the mud. Do I think he's raped women? Nah. Do I think women have jumped into bed with him and regretted it? Yep. But regret isn't rape. And letting a man grab your junk because you think he will buy you things isn't rape either.


I have no idea if he raped anyone. But that’s not really the question. Do you believe DJT when he says that he kisses women and ‘grabs em by the pussy’ without their consent?
I believe he is just as heavy handed as Biden. Which is the point.


----------



## Yooper

awpitt said:


> At least he wasn't grabbing her in the p*ssy like someone else we know.


That was a statement we generally call, "locker room talk."

Biden's creepiness is actual and all out there in pictures for all to see.



Chris0nllyn said:


> ^This.
> 
> We're beyond caring what a Presidential nominee does in their personal life. Let's not start acting like this sort of crap matters.


Chris0nlynn, c'mon. This is not up to your usual high standards!

We're not talking "personal life" when we are discussing Biden's in-public antics. Mixing balls and strikes here.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Chris0nllyn said:


> Biden's a ****ing creep, I get it.
> 
> But let's not act like we care about these sort of qualities anymore.


But Chris, we do care about these qualities in public life.

And please, let's hope no one conflates Trump's "fightin' words" with Biden's "gropin' hands." Again, apples & oranges.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

glhs837 said:


> Do I think women have jumped into bed with him and regretted it?


Maybe some. But if Ivana (ex-wife, not daughter; for those who are skimming instead of carefully reading) seems to say DJT was no regret in the boudoir.

Just felt I had to add a bit of journalistic background, don' cha know.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

TCROW said:


> Sounds like the Dems are leaking these stories because they don't want him running in 2020.


Absolutely. Harris' allies are culling the competition.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## black dog

awpitt said:


> He never said.  But he did talk from experience, "I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful—I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab 'em by the pussy. You can do anything."


More like bravado between two men.


----------



## GURPS

*Another Women Comes Forward To Accuse Joe Biden Of Inappropriate Touching*


The Hartford Courant reports that Amy Lappos came forward with the allegation after she heard about former Nevada Democrat state Sen. Lucy Flores' allegations against Biden last week. The Courant reports:



> Lappos, 43, who is now a freelance worker with nonprofit agencies, said she felt extremely uncomfortable when Biden approached her at the 2009 fundraiser for U.S. Rep. Jim Himes, D-4th, where she was volunteering. At the time, Lappos was a congressional aide to Himes, who she said was not in the room when the incident took place.


"It wasn’t sexual, but he did grab me by the head," Lappos told The Courant. "He put his hand around my neck and pulled me in to rub noses with me. When he was pulling me in, I thought he was going to kiss me on the mouth."

"I never filed a complaint, to be honest, because he was the vice president. I was a nobody,” Lappos continued. "There’s absolutely a line of decency. There’s a line of respect. Crossing that line is not grandfatherly. It’s not cultural. It’s not affection. It’s sexism or misogyny."


----------



## Yooper

GURPS said:


> *Another Women Comes Forward To Accuse Joe Biden Of Inappropriate Touching*
> ...
> 
> "There’s absolutely a line of decency. There’s a line of respect. Crossing that line is not grandfatherly. It’s not cultural. It’s not affection. It’s sexism or misogyny."


Night of the Biden Long Knives....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## black dog

awpitt said:


> He never said.  But he did talk from experience, "I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful—I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab 'em by the pussy. You can do anything."



 So 50 years in the spotlight and no videos, pictures. Just some audio of two men engaged in locker room talk... 
 He should be impeached.... LOL at you....


----------



## BOP

Found on FB this morning.


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> I have no idea if he raped anyone. But that’s not really the question. Do you believe DJT when he says that he kisses women and ‘grabs em by the pussy’ without their consent?
> I believe he is just as heavy handed as Biden. Which is the point.


Well, we have visual evidence of Biden, and a guy known for braggadocio says he did some stuff with women's permission, but not a bit of evidence to show that it is true.

Do you suddenly believe Trump when the physical evidence isn't there, or only in this particular case and in all others you believe he is full of himself and bragging beyond what he actually has done?  Why is this particular instance different?


----------



## SamSpade

You know, the more I look at this - the more I really don't like it.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not pro-Biden - I thought he was a blow-hard in '88, and again in '91. 
THAT has not changed.

But this IS a hit job on him. It's one thing if someone was sexually assaulted years ago, and being too
ashamed to say anything. _I_ have had to deal with this. But we're just talking about hands on shoulders,
face close to yours, touching - it's creepy, but it's the kind of thing you really don't wait ten years
to bring up unless you intend to do it to scuttle someone's public image. It was not brought up at all
in 2008, and some of these happened back then. NOW it comes up?

I realize that it appears in the news because someone in the Democratic Party - maybe a lot of someones -
wants it there. It would be ignored if it was only on the right. So - they're assassinating one of their own.
Still doesn't make it right.


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> You know, the more I look at this - the more I really don't like it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not pro-Biden - I thought he was a blow-hard in '88, and again in '91.
> THAT has not changed.
> 
> But this IS a hit job on him. It's one thing if someone was sexually assaulted years ago, and being too
> ashamed to say anything. _I_ have had to deal with this. But we're just talking about hands on shoulders,
> face close to yours, touching - it's creepy, but it's the kind of thing you really don't wait ten years
> to bring up unless you intend to do it to scuttle someone's public image. It was not brought up at all
> in 2008, and some of these happened back then. NOW it comes up?
> 
> I realize that it appears in the news because someone in the Democratic Party - maybe a lot of someones -
> wants it there. It would be ignored if it was only on the right. So - they're assassinating one of their own.
> Still doesn't make it right.


Kavanaugh.


----------



## SamSpade

RoseRed said:


> Kavanaugh.



I'm not sure where you're going. If it's "revenge" I don't agree with it.
If it's sauce for the goose - yeah, I get it - but I still don't like it. Shouldn't happen then, shouldn't happen now.

The Kavanaugh thing however was FAR more ridiculous than even the Russian collusion story or even the Smollett story.
The idea somehow that a high school student was able to run a rape ring with no evidence, no witnesses and maybe 
one not very credible "witness"  - and somehow no one knew about it. The BIG thing however - is it's rape, which is
far worse and more egregious than touching someone on the shoulders or smelling their hair, and no passage of time
should erase the severity of it. Occasionally at my place of work, I'd have a superior who was female who might touch my
hand or arm while we were talking, and I'd either let it go and look at them to let them know I don't like that.

Interesting that the news seems to be pointing at "far right trolls" when in all likelihood this is coming from within the 
Democratic Party. Some in Biden's camp are suspecting Bernie's people.


----------



## awpitt

black dog said:


> Whose pussy did he grab?





SamSpade said:


> You know, the more I look at this - the more I really don't like it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not pro-Biden - I thought he was a blow-hard in '88, and again in '91.
> THAT has not changed.
> 
> But this IS a hit job on him. It's one thing if someone was sexually assaulted years ago, and being too
> ashamed to say anything. _I_ have had to deal with this. But we're just talking about hands on shoulders,
> face close to yours, touching - it's creepy, but it's the kind of thing you really don't wait ten years
> to bring up unless you intend to do it to scuttle someone's public image. It was not brought up at all
> in 2008, and some of these happened back then. NOW it comes up?
> 
> I realize that it appears in the news because someone in the Democratic Party - maybe a lot of someones -
> wants it there. It would be ignored if it was only on the right. So - they're assassinating one of their own.
> Still doesn't make it right.




Very well said.  This is character assassination.  It surprises me to see some folks in these forums condone this sort of thing especially after what happened with Kavanaugh.  The accusations against him were much more serious but came from people who suddenly decided to come out, years later, because he was nominated for the SCOTUS.  Biden has been a senator forever, VPOTUS for eight years, and now thinking of another run for POTUS. And suddenly this stuff starts coming out.


----------



## Clem72

I don't remember hearing about this when Joe was running as Obama's VP, but I do remember hearing about it once he was in office (direct comparisons being made to GWB and the awkward Merkel sholder rub). And again during the primaries for the 2016 election.


----------



## SamSpade

awpitt said:


> Very well said.  This is character assassination.  It surprises me to see some folks in these forums condone this sort of thing especially after what happened with Kavanaugh.  The accusations against him were much more serious but came from people who suddenly decided to come out, years later, because he was nominated for the SCOTUS.  Biden has been a senator forever, VPOTUS for eight years, and now thinking of another run for POTUS. And suddenly this stuff starts coming out.



Don't misunderstand me though. I've thought he was a blowhard and a total ass since at least '88 and the whole plagiarism thing.
He comes across as your typical politician - I think I remember once upon the campaign trail him referring to the streets of Wilmington and
referring recently to places that had long been gone. He says what he thinks will help him. Whatever they're saying about him, he wasn't going
to get my vote anyway. It's just that it is coming out NOW - AND it is making the rounds in the regular news sources instead of just right wing
sites and news outlets. This strongly suggests to me - it has some support among the left-wing press, so it's probably coming from the Democrats.

Biden had been a Senator since the days of Watergate. He's always been gaffe-prone.  I don't care for him or politicians like him, because
I don't think he thinks for himself - except when he makes those gaffes. The touching stuff was out in the right wing media over the past
10 years or so. We all know this. We talked about it, on here. It's not news except - all of a sudden - to the rest of the media world.

Why do YOU suppose?


----------



## awpitt

SamSpade said:


> Don't misunderstand me though. I've thought he was a blowhard and a total ass since at least '88 and the whole plagiarism thing.
> He comes across as your typical politician - I think I remember once upon the campaign trail him referring to the streets of Wilmington and
> referring recently to places that had long been gone. He says what he thinks will help him. Whatever they're saying about him, he wasn't going
> to get my vote anyway. It's just that it is coming out NOW - AND it is making the rounds in the regular news sources instead of just right wing
> sites and news outlets. This strongly suggests to me - it has some support among the left-wing press, so it's probably coming from the Democrats.
> 
> Biden had been a Senator since the days of Watergate. He's always been gaffe-prone.  I don't care for him or politicians like him, because
> I don't think he thinks for himself - except when he makes those gaffes. The touching stuff was out in the right wing media over the past
> 10 years or so. We all know this. We talked about it, on here. It's not news except - all of a sudden - to the rest of the media world.
> 
> Why do YOU suppose?



Because Biden is leading the Dem poles and he hasn't even filed yet so he'll end up being the "Bernie" of 2020.  He'll be torpedoed just like the DNC did in 2016 in favor of Hillary.


----------



## GURPS

awpitt said:


> This is character assassination.  It surprises me to see some folks in these forums condone this sort of thing especially after what happened with Kavanaugh.





Huge difference ... Picture proof of Creepy Uncle Joe Abounds .. accusations against Kavanaugh were meritless


----------



## Hijinx

I have said from the beginning that Joe Biden is just a guy that likes to touch people, not a perv.,
I haven't seen anyone in her being particularly critical of the man.

What this shows is just how common and nasty the democrat party is that they would toss one of their own in this sh*t

Is it any wonder they purchased the Russian Dossier against one who isn't one of theirs.?
No trick is too dirty. The motto for the Dem party;; *dirty deeds done dirt cheap.*


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Yooper said:


> But Chris, we do care about these qualities in public life.



No, the voting public has made it clear...they do not.


----------



## This_person

Chris0nllyn said:


> No, the voting public has made it clear...they do not.


I am not 100% certain of that.  Clinton never came close to 50%, Trump either.  No one who is known to be or accused of being inappropriate with the opposite sex has ever come close to 50% of the popular vote.

It may be that they do care.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

This_person said:


> I am not 100% certain of that.  Clinton never came close to 50%, Trump either.  No one who is known to be or accused of being inappropriate with the opposite sex has ever come close to 50% of the popular vote.
> 
> It may be that they do care.



But both those guys were/are President, yes?


----------



## This_person

Chris0nllyn said:


> But both those guys were/are President, yes?


By default.  My point is that most people didn't want them to be president, but they didn't want other people to be president even more.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

This_person said:


> By default.  My point is that most people didn't want them to be president, but they didn't want other people to be president even more.



It's a good thing we don't have a popular election then.

The fact is, we've moved beyond anyone caring about someone being "Presidential" (and you can take that anyway you wish).


----------



## This_person

Chris0nllyn said:


> It's a good thing we don't have a popular election then.



Why?  Weren't you coming to your point based on voting for president?



> The fact is, we've moved beyond anyone caring about someone being "Presidential" (and you can take that anyway you wish).


Except, most people didn't want Bill Clinton or Donald Trump to be president.  The fact that they are is inconsequential to the fact that most people did not want them to be.

"Presidential" is in the mind of the voter.  Clearly, most don't think either of those men were/are presidential.


----------



## AnthonyJames




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 136078


In school they told me the Statue of Liberty is a French immigrant. If true, she probably likes this creepy old man stuff. Very European.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Gropin' Joe may have other problems; this may come back to haunt him:



> According to John Solomon of The Hill, then-Vice President Biden strong armed Ukraine into firing its chief prosecutor who, at the time, was investigating a company that employed Biden’s son, Hunter. Biden himself confesses to the strong arming part. Indeed, in 2018 he boasted about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Two years after leaving office, Joe Biden couldn’t resist the temptation last year to brag to an audience of foreign policy specialists about the time as vice president that he strong-armed Ukraine into firing its top prosecutor._
Click to expand...


More at PowerLine. Link: _"REPORT: BIDEN FORCED OUSTER OF PROSECUTOR INVESTIGATING HIS SON’S FIRM"_

Maybe NBD as it is Ukraine, but it is troubling. Especially the bragging....

Joe has a problem. His gaffes, cuddle-bunny antics, and bullying are just the symptoms.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Hijinx said:


> I have said from the beginning that Joe Biden is just a guy that likes to touch people, not a perv.,
> I haven't seen anyone in her being particularly critical of the man.
> 
> What this shows is just how common and nasty the democrat party is that they would toss one of their own in this sh*t
> 
> Is it any wonder they purchased the Russian Dossier against one who isn't one of theirs.?
> No trick is too dirty. The motto for the Dem party;; *dirty deeds done dirt cheap.*


One correction,  he likes to touch women.  I have never seen him do these things to a man or boy like he does to a woman or girl.


----------



## Yooper

Yooper said:


> Gropin' Joe may have other problems; this may come back to haunt him.
> 
> More at PowerLine. Link: _"REPORT: BIDEN FORCED OUSTER OF PROSECUTOR INVESTIGATING HIS SON’S FIRM"_
> 
> Maybe NBD as it is Ukraine, but it is troubling. Especially the bragging....
> 
> Joe has a problem. His gaffes, cuddle-bunny antics, and bullying are just the symptoms.



Here's more from: PJMedia's Daily Blog. Turns out this may, in fact, be a BIG deal. Take a look, at least, at the last few lines....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

For more (some are spew your coffee/beer funny), go here:
_https://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2019/04/mid-week-in-pictures-bidenfreude-edition.php_

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

_The Hill _is now reporting two more women have come fwd with their Biden stories of inappropriate touching.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## BOP

Yooper said:


> _The Hill _is now reporting two more women have come fwd with their Biden stories of inappropriate touching.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Goodbye Joe, you gotta go, oh me oh my-oh!


----------



## awpitt

Yooper said:


> Gropin' Joe may have other problems; this may come back to haunt him:
> 
> 
> 
> More at PowerLine. Link: _"REPORT: BIDEN FORCED OUSTER OF PROSECUTOR INVESTIGATING HIS SON’S FIRM"_
> 
> Maybe NBD as it is Ukraine, but it is troubling. Especially the bragging....
> 
> Joe has a problem. His gaffes, cuddle-bunny antics, and bullying are just the symptoms.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




Wow. Biden is starting to sound a lot like out incumbent president. 

There must be a lot of people who are afraid of him running for pres.  

It's not like this is his first venture into national politics.

He's been out there since the early 70's and now this stuff comes out.


----------



## Hijinx

awpitt said:


> Wow. Biden is starting to sound a lot like out incumbent president.
> 
> There must be a lot of people who are afraid of him running for pres.
> 
> It's not like this is his first venture into national politics.
> 
> He's been out there since the early 70's and now this stuff comes out.


It seems the people who don't want him for President are those on his own side.
The Democrats remind me a bit of the Romans who killed Caesar.
Everybody has their knife out for Joe.

Ya know sometimes when your tour of duty is done it's best just to fade away.
Turn the lights out and just leave .


----------



## This_person

awpitt said:


> Wow. Biden is starting to sound a lot like out incumbent president.



Can you be more specific?  Biden was bragging about using the power of his office to help his family instead of for the good of the American people or the United States; how is that like our incumbent president?



> There must be a lot of people who are afraid of him running for pres.



Agreed.  A lot of people don't want him to be the face of defending the incompetent and anti-American policies put into effect during his time as VP.  He also was very strong in his defense of things Trump is trying to do back when it was Democrats who are trying to do it, so that doesn't help the Democrat message much, either.  Really not a good thing for Democrats at all for him to run.

Great for Republicans, not so great for Democrats.



> It's not like this is his first venture into national politics.
> 
> He's been out there since the early 70's and now this stuff comes out.



Yeah, up until now no one has ever mentioned any problems with him.

Except for his verbal gaffes.

And his physical gaffes.

And his policy gaffes.

And his mistakes on things like Iraq, and Bork, and plagiarism, and Afghanistan, and Turkey, and Benghazi, and Syria, Amtrack….I'm actually searching for something Biden was _right_ about, and I can't find it


----------



## Yooper

Aunt Nan tells Gropin' Joe "to pretend you have a cold."

Yup, true. True, true!

Link: ‘Pretend you have a cold’: Pelosi advises Biden on women



> As former Vice President Joe Biden’s camp scrambles to contain any political damage over his past behavior with women, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi has some words of advice: Keep your distance.
> 
> “Join the straight-arm club,” Pelosi said at a breakfast hour Washington event on Tuesday.
> 
> In other words, keep your handshakes at arms’ length and don’t be touchy-feely.
> 
> “Just pretend you have a cold and I have a cold,” Pelosi said.



--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## PeoplesElbow

According to the Sexual Harassment, Sexual Assault Prevention and Reporting training that the government makes me take what Joe does is bad.  

Maybe he simply has not been trained, so its not his fault?


----------



## glhs837

PeoplesElbow said:


> According to the Sexual Harassment, Sexual Assault Prevention and Reporting training that the government makes me take what Joe does is bad.
> 
> Maybe he simply has not been trained, so its not his fault?




He had a staffer take the training for him.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 136122


"What shampoo is that, Robert Francis? It has an earthy smell...."

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 136158


-
"Creeped by it or liking it? And who is to whom? Those are the questions." (Hamlet II, Act IV, Scene xxvii)


--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:
-




-
--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Lurk

awpitt said:


> At least he wasn't grabbing her in the p*ssy like someone else we know.




Actually, the person you are impugning didn't actually say he had grabbed her by the pussy.  He said all you had to do is grab her by the pussy.


----------



## Yooper

And now Babylon Bee with this:







link: _"Joe Biden Appointed As Head Of TSA"_

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Gropin' Joe channels Michael Jackson (0:38 & at end):



--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Because it's worth it (keeping this thread alive, I mean).






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Hijinx

I don't want Biden to be President, I truly do not believe he has the brains for it.
He would be a puppet and a mouthpiece for those controlling him.
But I really think he is getting a lot of bad attention he does not deserve.

It truly shows that when they are out to get you they pull no punches.


----------



## stgislander

Since this thread is about Ash Carter's wife.


----------



## Yooper

Hijinx said:


> I don't want Biden to be President, I truly do not believe he has the brains for it.
> He would be a puppet and a mouthpiece for those controlling him.
> But I really think he is getting a lot of bad attention he does not deserve.
> 
> It truly shows that when they are out to get you they pull no punches.


Maybe.

But there's no disputing that he's called fire down on his own position.

He had years to put the shovel down, but didn't. If his advisors & wife failed to tell him to knock it off, then they share the blame.

But I'm all for "personal agency" so this is all on him. Unless, of course, he's gonna tell us he's suffering from some sort of psych problem and that's why.

Then no go, Joe. 2020 ain't gonna happen.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And again. For Jack...






--- End of voyage - iceberg (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And once more. With TDS feeling.






--- End of argument; Trump IS your president (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Because it's worth keep the thread alive....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## glhs837

Saw him on the View, watching him trying to not say he personally had any responsibility for the Anita Hill debacle was pretty funny.


----------



## Yooper

glhs837 said:


> Saw him on the View, watching him trying to not say he personally had any responsibility for the Anita Hill debacle was pretty funny.


How could you even stomach it? It is so bad, so silly, so playing to the stereotype about "what's wrong with women"? Simply, ugh.

I'm sure I'll get numerous opportunities to watch Gaffin' Joe blow it that I did a hard pass of "The View."

You deserve some sort of bravery award. Or, equally, demerits for putting yourself in such a perilous situation.  

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Hijinx

glhs837 said:


> Saw him on the View, watching him trying to not say he personally had any responsibility for the Anita Hill debacle was pretty funny.


The Anita Hill thing was BS to start with that's the gratitude  you get for helping someone.


----------



## glhs837

Yooper said:


> How could you even stomach it? It is so bad, so silly, so playing to the stereotype about "what's wrong with women"? Simply, ugh.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get numerous opportunities to watch Gaffin' Joe blow it that I did a hard pass of "The View."
> 
> You deserve some sort of bravery award. Or, equally, demerits for putting yourself in such a perilous situation.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




Wife was watching something that had a few second of it. Certainly didnt seek it out.


----------



## BOP

Yooper said:


> How could you even stomach it? It is so bad, so silly, so playing to the stereotype about "what's wrong with women"? Simply, ugh.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get numerous opportunities to watch Gaffin' Joe blow it that I did a hard pass of "The View."
> 
> You deserve some sort of bravery award. Or, equally, demerits for putting yourself in such a perilous situation.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Isn't that like getting a NAM and a negative page 11 at the same time?


----------



## BOP

glhs837 said:


> Wife was watching something that had a few second of it. Certainly didnt seek it out.


Collateral damage.  War is hell.


----------



## Yooper

Does Gropin' Joe Biden have a ghost of a chance in 2020?






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## awpitt

Yooper said:


> Does Gropin' Joe Biden have a ghost of a chance in 2020?
> 
> View attachment 136893
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




He just might have a chance. With all the people targeting him, it seems they are worried. Hence the chance he has in 2020.


----------



## Kyle

awpitt said:


> He just might have a chance. With all the people targeting him, it seems they are worried. Hence the chance he has in 2020.



I dont' see him as a worry as much as a bright, shiny, Democrat punchline!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## awpitt

Kyle said:


> I dont' see him as a worry as much as a bright, shiny, Democrat punchline!




I'm sure you don't.


----------



## Yooper

Today's "Two For One" Special.






--- End of line (MCP)


----------

